# Horse Pic



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I wanted to share a drawing I have just finished. It is called 'Pony in the Wind'


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

very very nice


----------



## donna1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice. How long did it take you and what size is it?


----------

